# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أجيبوا للهدى داعي السماءْ للأديب عمر الحدوشي حفظه الله

## حسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا بني المغرب كونوا أتقياءْ * وأجيبوا للهدى داعي السماءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا أمةً * في سبيل الحق تسخو بالدماءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا في الدُّنى * أنجماً تنشر في الكون الضياءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا سُبُقاً * لاغتنام الخير تَحْظوا بالرجاءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا دائماً * قادةً للناس في درب النّماءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا فَيلقاً * يدحر الظلم ويخسي الكبرياءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا مَوْئلاً * لدعاة السلم صبحاً والمساءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا روضةً * لزهور الحب حبلى بالعطاءْ
يا بني المغرب كــونــوا مركباً * يتهادى في شموخ وإباءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا حُلمَنَا * باقتحام الصعب من دون انثناءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا إنْ تَشَوْا * وبُناةَ المجد في الأرض سواءْ
يا بني المغرب كونـوا لِحِمَى * شِرْعةِ الإيمان والهدى وِجاءْ[1]
يا بني المغرب كونوا وَسَطاً * وعلى الناس جميعاً شهداءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا مثلما * كانت الأجداد في عصر ازدهاءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا ذادةً[2] * عن وجودٍ دَبَّ فيه ألف داءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا ساسةً * لأهاليكم بعدل واعتناءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا تَبَعاً * لألي الألباب أرباب الذكاءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا صلةً * بين طهر النفس والخُلْقِ السَّواءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا قدوةً * للورى في سلوك الأصفياءْ
يا بني المغرب كونوا كوكباً * ساطعَ الوهج بليل الغرباءْ
كتبه عمر بن مسعود بن عمر بن حدوش الحدوشي بزنزانته الانفرادية بالسجن المحلي بتطوان. في: 11 من شهر رمضان المبارك 1429 هـ). 

[1]-أي: وِقاية.

[2]-أي: مدافعين.
لا تنسوا الشيخ من دعائكم بأن يفك الله أسره وأسر كل المظلومين

----------


## خطاب العادل

احسن الله اليك

----------

